# New Plan - 2022 (2021 Didn't Work)



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

For the last year, my weight has been going up and up and all the things that have worked in the past, aren't working.

I thought of a new plan last night and just started today. I can eat whatever I want after I spend 10 minutes on my stationary bike. I hate riding it. It has a bad cable and I haven't been able to find a replacement for the cable or the connector I think is bad. The bike is stuck at 1 speed and can't be adjusted.

I already find myself planning meals so that they are very filling without causing cravings. My goal is to keep eating to 3 times a day with no snacks and then see if I can get it down to eating just twice a day.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I lost weight by eating six times a day - each time just a smaller amount. Breakfast, snack (usually fruit), lunch, snack (usually a few nuts and seeds), dinner, snack. Eventually I did not need the evening snack and by stopping to eat by 7 pm and "fasting" for 12 hours overnight I lost at a faster rate. I just never allowed myself to get hungry because deprivation just makes me feel deprived and then I want to eat something. I always ate what I liked and was normal - just in small, measured quantities. Fruit, veggies, whole grains and pulses have always been a part of my diet. But so was chocolate and potato chips. I still had these sometimes just so that I would not get a craving. I found that having treat days (Wednesday and Sunday) really helped me to avoid them for the other days. But always smaller and smaller amounts. You do get used to eating less over time but it does take time. I also walked at least an hour everyday. And rode my bike in the summer.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Alas, every time I thought about my diet the nation dropped another bombshell. I STARTED riding the stationary bike to keep my strength up for this spring and also prevent weight gain: I think that lasted for 2 weeks. I started doing leg squats, but I only remember to do them a couple of times a week. 

Etc.

This has been a very weird year, and right now I have no idea what I weigh. My clothes do not seem tighter but that is all that I can say. 

On the good side my chickens started laying today in earnest. There is still snow on the ground but spring is coming and soon I will have too much to do to forget to exercise. And if I quit seeing riots on TV I might even remember to plan my meals ahead so that I can eat the kind of meals that I do better or!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I walk A LOT! I bought a Fitbit a year ago and love to use it to keep track of my steps. I started with 10,000 a day, increase to 12,000 and now easily hit my 15,000 step a day goal. Doesn't matter if it is snowing or cold, I hit my steps. (hubby thinks I'm a fitbit addict because I get nervous if I'm not closing in on my goal) Since I've been tracking my steps, I haven't had to worry about what I eat. I lost about 50 lbs over the last 2 years and have managed to keep it off. I suppose I'm so focused on walking, I forget about snacking.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm using the bike as a behavior modification tool. Every time I feel like getting something to eat, I ask if it is worth 10 minutes on the bike. When it gets a little warmer, I will allow a 1 mile walk to substitute for the bike. 

The idea is to make me stop and think before I eat anything, hopefully leading to better choices and no eating between meals.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> I'm using the bike as a behavior modification tool. Every time I feel like getting something to eat, I ask if it is worth 10 minutes on the bike. When it gets a little warmer, I will allow a 1 mile walk to substitute for the bike.
> 
> The idea is to make me stop and think before I eat anything, hopefully leading to better choices and no eating between meals.


LOL, I am just the opposite. After mowing the yard I feel like I deserve a treat and eat a few cookies or a piece of cake.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i do the exact same. tea and cookie or cake etc. by the time i've finished mowing i'm beat and need something. most of us on this street are on a diet this year. we have all been baking straight out for a year. we've stopped most of that now. others must have done the same thing because the flour shelves have plenty flour now as before we were waiting for the trucks of supplies to arrive and they hardly had time to stock the shelves before it was gone. ~Georgia


----------

